# GALVO DRIVER SCHEMATICS



## Quazar (Jan 13, 2005)

I thought I would share these circuit schematics with you. I have had them for a while on paper, but I have now re-drawn them and am posting for your use. If you combine them with the oscilators and mixer unit, you should be able to produce some pretty good patterns and effects. All of these circuits can be easily constructed on stripboard. Let me know how you get on.


----------



## WildRice (Jan 13, 2005)

thanks for sharing Quazar. this really helps. Now all I need to track down is the D/A interface, you dont by chance hav those drawings laying around???
Jeff


----------



## Quazar (Jan 13, 2005)

Errrr, No. Sorry, cant help with that one.


----------



## liteglow (Jan 14, 2005)

*Controller schematics*

i can`t rezise the image so here is the link:
http://spt06.chez.tiscali.fr/00/aff09.gif

EDIT: i dont know what software this board can take /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif


2 x 4 bits DAC with 100 k, 200 k, 400 k, 820 k resistors with 4 x LM386 little power audio amplifiers (bridged)


----------



## jtice (Jan 14, 2005)

*Re: Controller schematics*

hmmm, I am trying to read those, but I must admit, I am not very good at reading these things.

With all the things posted here, is it possible to make a complete unit?

All I would need is to make these boards, then connect them , an dto my computer and galvos?

This seems like it would be ALOT cheaper than the $300 driver boards I have been seeing.

Anyone know a good site that I can learn how to read these better?
I can physically make them, I can solder anything together, I just dont know how to read those well ehough to know what to do.

I am VERY interested in this, and I REALLY want to make one of these setups

~John


----------



## WildRice (Jan 14, 2005)

*Re: Controller schematics*

LightGlow, will this D/A work with the popsoft software? JTice, It IS cheaper, onlt thing, the above decoder is 4bit x 2, meaning a selectable grid of 16 points by 16 points. It would be good for basic geometry and beam effects, but not good enough resolution for complex graphics.
Jeff

Good place to start tho...


----------



## K-T (Jan 14, 2005)

*Re: Controller schematics*

Liteglow, could you resize your image if that's possible? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## jtice (Jan 14, 2005)

*Re: Controller schematics*

ah, just 16 points huh? well, still, that would still be ALOT of fun to try.
Like you said good starting point.

If I can find out how to read these, I think I will make one /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Where, and what galvos do I need?

[EDIT] oh, also, will this work with that free software,, arg forget the name, polpan? poplan, er, something like that. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ohgeez.gif


----------



## WildRice (Jan 14, 2005)

*Re: Controller schematics*

results WILL vary, but it should sorta work with the speaker design galvo.
Jeff


----------



## jtice (Jan 14, 2005)

*Re: Controller schematics*

Speaker design galvo... as in the scanners i made from speakers?
Or, the galvos that can take audio inputs? I didnt think you could feed a plain audio signal to a galvo.


----------



## jtice (Jan 14, 2005)

*Re: Controller schematics*

I have been thinking about getting a set of these, but I am not sure if they will work with this type of setup...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=4660&item=3866555392&rd=1


----------



## WildRice (Jan 14, 2005)

*Re: Controller schematics*

jtice, I asked that vendor about those, he assured me that they WERE galvos and not steppers, but that was all the info he could give me. there are two kinds of galvos that I know of. one kind is self centering and a relative + or - current will cause it to 'twist' CW or CCW. this kind can take audio inputs. The other kind is like free floating. i lead needs to be an AC sine wave, the other lead would be a + or - voltave. When the voltage is in the center of the sine wave there is even pull to the left and to the right. When the voltage is to one side of the sine, the fields are stronger on one side and the galvo will go to that position. These are the same kind on movements is Hard drives.
Hope this helps.
Jeff


----------



## jtice (Jan 14, 2005)

*Re: Controller schematics*

Jeff, thanks alot, that did help.

It is very misleading... """This galvo ( galvonometer ) stepping motor was removed from a working environment and was used in scanning and reflecting red laser light."""

stepping galvo? lol

I am just wondering if I can plug an audio signal straight to these are not.

Guess I could just get them and see, worse I could do is blow them up. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif


----------



## jtice (Jan 14, 2005)

*Re: Controller schematics*

hmm, just came across this,,,

Can someone tell me more details on it?
700+nm,,, what the heck color is that?
web page 

Looks like some sort of ribbon cable on it, how would I power it up?

As a side note, if anyone knows where I can get some cheap laser modules (just apply power and they work) I would love to grab some.
I see some on ebay, they are 650nm <5mW for under $4. low power etc, but might be worth playing with.

[EDIT] heres some of the cheaper diodes I have found

web page 
web page 
web page 
web page 

P.S. I dont mean to highjack this thread, but I thought that finding some good priced laser diodes would go well here, so that we can help each other come up with all the info needed for a complete scanner system.

~John


----------



## WildRice (Jan 15, 2005)

*Re: Controller schematics*

780nm is deeeeeep red, concidered IR. ya know that blood red light from a CD player, probably around there.
Jeff


----------

